# Pig Work Experience



## gpea35 (6 July 2013)

I'm 18 and have just finished my A levels. I will be applying to study Veterinary Medicine at uni in October and desperately need some work experience on a pig farm. I already have 15 weeks of work experience and another 8 weeks booked over summer at vets, farms and stables.

If anyone knows of any pig farms that would be willing to take me for any length of time I would be so grateful if you could get in touch!!

Thanks,
Gwen


----------



## Bigrob34 (6 July 2013)

Whereabouts are you? I don't think there is an awful lot of pig farms in Somerset/Dorset.


----------



## jrp204 (6 July 2013)

I'm sure they was a big outdoor unit on the A303? Can be no more help than that. Unfortunately there a very few pig producers now, feed is so expensive and the price for the end product is not enough.


----------



## gpea35 (6 July 2013)

I'm near Weston-super-mare but willing to travel and stay in b&b if necessary. Can only find a few small family farms that don't want any students. Will look into the A303 one, thank you!


----------



## Bigrob34 (7 July 2013)

jrp204 said:



			I'm sure they was a big outdoor unit on the A303? Can be no more help than that. Unfortunately there a very few pig producers now, feed is so expensive and the price for the end product is not enough.
		
Click to expand...

I think I may live near that one, I can certainly smell it. I've never driven past it though, so it must be some distance away.


----------



## Dry Rot (7 July 2013)

gpea35 said:



			I'm near Weston-super-mare but willing to travel and stay in b&b if necessary. Can only find a few small family farms that don't want any students. Will look into the A303 one, thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Ask DEFRA, local livestock auctioneers, abattoirs, vets, feed company reps....

I did it as a student. Nothing like the smell of pigs to guarantee you a a seat on the bus going home!


----------

